# Watch dog do "jump" like owner



## Millberry (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 17, 2021)

That second pile has to be a little closer for the Pup !!
Poor Puppy!!

Bear


----------



## Winterrider (Feb 17, 2021)

I agree, poor pup!


----------



## hooked on smoke (Feb 17, 2021)

Oh my gosh, that poor dog!


----------



## Millberry (Feb 17, 2021)

I do KNOW that the folks on this forum love their dogs........But--I thought it was funny-trying to copy his Master


----------



## Wurstmeister (Feb 17, 2021)

*MEDIC!!  * Does he know any dogs from Newark? If so, The poor little guy's is probably thinking Vinney, get the bat?!


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 17, 2021)

Millberry said:


> I do KNOW that the folks on this forum love their dogs........But--I thought it was funny-trying to copy his Master




I agree, but it can be both Funny, and still be sad.

Bear


----------



## TuckersBarbeque (Feb 19, 2021)

Poor puppy!!! That had to hurt!  I know I'd have the wind knocked out of me and probably would roll around a bit.  Dogs are amazing.


----------

